

HN via RSS is annoying, this is how it should work - farms

I, like many folk here I'm guessing, read HN via RSS.<p>And, when I wanna click through on a story have this annoying experience whereby.<p>a. I click through 'comments' and then have to click to the main story and then back to read the comments (sucky)<p>b. I click on the main story element (all too often) and miss out on the comments here<p>I'm not suggesting iframes, or anything ;) Oh heck, I might be... but fundamentally I'd like to have one click which gets me to the story and then follows on with the HN comments.<p>Any chance?
======
ggchappell
Your problem has nothing to do with RSS. I have it, too, reading HN in the
"normal" manner. My solution is, when I go to a story, to open two tabs: one
with the story and one with the HN comments. Then I can switch between them.

Still, I would welcome a more automatic solution, but I don't know what it
would look like. (The comment by bmelton on the Digg bar is quite correct.)

------
jaredsohn
I don't think this is an RSS-specific issue. If you read Hacker News from the
main page, you would experience the same workflow.

~~~
farms
Doesn't make it any less annoying ;)

It'd be nice to have a page + comments somehow.

~~~
bmelton
You're looking for something like the Digg bar, basically. There are other
implementations of the same sort of thing, but by and large, people tend to
hate them.

